

The no obnoxious rich people paradox - shalmanese
http://blog.figuringshitout.com/the-no-obnoxious-rich-people-paradox/

======
decode
Interesting musings, but unfortunately for the author, they're not related to
reality.

Not only is there no such thing as a "no obnoxious rich people paradox," but
the English language has had a special term to describe just one subset of the
obnoxious rich for over 200 years: nouveau riche. Likely the French have been
sensitive to the concept for even longer: Molière's "Le Bourgeois gentilhomme"
was written in 1670. For at least that long, rich people have not been free to
do whatever they wanted. In fact, it's the rich themselves who policed
"refined" behavior and codified it in the concept of manners.

~~~
hyperbovine
Indeed, the French has such a problem with the obnoxious rich that they coined
another phrase two centuries after Moliere to describe the same problem:
parvenu.

------
pmichaud
There's a shock that comes when a lower or middle class person spends time
with or becomes wealthy, and they discover that their group biases are wrong.
They like to imagine rich being obnoxious, arrogant, cold-hearted, etc.

The truth is that some are exactly that, but proportionally they are not
exceptional. Show me an obnoxious and arrogant rich person, and I'll show you
10 middle class people are just as bad, just because there are so many more of
them.

------
wglb
This is fun, particularly "your id is kind of a douchebag".

------
vannevar
There are no paradoxes: <http://bit.ly/bV9xa>

